# Scangauge for our diesels? Not yet.



## firehawk618 (Feb 24, 2013)

I wanted to report the SG does now have gauges specific to our 2nd gen diesels. See this thread for updates as I will not update this one anymore after this.

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/418...235210-2nd-gen-diesel-scan-gauge-x-codes.html


----------

